# my Bolbitis in bloom



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i am so happy and so im my fern first time i have seen this so i thought i wouls share


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That's pretty cool. I didn't even know it would do that!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cold__Blooded (Jun 13, 2009)

Lol i didnt know plants bloomed under water.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

ive had microchain swords bloom but not a bolbitis


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

So Cool!


----------



## StevieD (Sep 23, 2008)

I responded to you post on TPT. I'm pretty sure that is not bolbitis. It's a non-aquatic fern that will die in a few months, and it will still look alive for a few months after that before it turns black. Did you get it at petco or petsmart???/

Stevie D


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

as non-flowering plants, i don't think that it is possible for any ferns to bloom.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The fern is _Trichomanes javanicum_, also misleadingly known as aqua fern. It invariably dies underwater.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks for the information no my lfs had it. was just something diff i wanted to try. if it dies ill take it out for now it looks pretty though


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

so i was goin to toss it today and notice new fronds starting to come up. if its not an aquatic fern it must like something im doing to start growing again. i will keep it for now and post pics in the morning of the new sprouts


----------



## Stan510 (Dec 23, 2018)

Ferns don't bloom or make seed. They make spores and those do not look like spores at all.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

Those are spore capsules, the equivalent of "blooms" on a fern. One of the common names of Trichomanes is bristle fern. It does better as a terrarium plant.


----------



## Stan510 (Dec 23, 2018)

I guess. It's not like sori that I've seen. I see this sold all the time at petco. If only they sold the "real" B.heudelotii. They are pricey even small on the internet.
The OP didn't say what happened or how long it lasted. Not long I bet.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

Cold__Blooded said:


> Lol i didnt know plants bloomed under water.


Yes, plants can bloom underwater. My Anubia and Buce bloom constantly underwater. It's weird because their flowers are distinctly insect pollination type, yet there are no underwater bees or butterfly. Some fully aquatic plants such as Vals develop inconspicuous flowers pollinated by water current.

Ferns are non-flowering plants that will never flower. So OP's pics aren't flower but something else.


----------



## Stan510 (Dec 23, 2018)

tiger15 said:


> Yes, plants can bloom underwater. My Anubia and Buce bloom constantly underwater. It's weird because their flowers are distinctly insect pollination type, yet there are no underwater bees or butterfly. Some fully aquatic plants such as Vals develop inconspicuous flowers pollinated by water current.
> 
> Ferns are non-flowering plants that will never flower. So OP's pics aren't flower but something else.


Maybe Mayflys?..a joke. But who knows,maybe aquatic insects who crawl over them at the right time pollinate them...and when the water goes down in the dry season,seeds ripen then fall off.
But yeah,hard to imagine pollen sticking to bugs underwater...never know.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

In nature, most of them probably grow in shallower water than your tank, and the flower stalk extends above the surface. Any flowers that dont reach the surface probably dont get to make seeds.


----------



## Stan510 (Dec 23, 2018)

Gerald said:


> In nature, most of them probably grow in shallower water than your tank, and the flower stalk extends above the surface. Any flowers that dont reach the surface probably dont get to make seeds.


That's about right..same for fern spores...if the frond is above water,they disperse,under water they most likely just rot,if they even form.

I just saw a new vid on Bolbitis difformis..those sell for a good price too. I doubt they even live for 95% of those who buy them. What a tough grow. Hardly aquatic.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks for sharing ! very cool to see


----------



## CadyMai (Aug 2, 2020)

That's very pretty!


----------

